# Largest Reptile Show?



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the largest show in the UK and what is the date of the next one?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are all pretty tiny to be honest! There won't be any more shows in the UK until June 09.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

I would say that the Doncaster shows are the biggest, however, the maidstone show was pretty impressive for a first show

really looking forward to next year already


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, thinking about doing a show with no language barriers. : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As an American who's been living in England for ten years, I can say categorically that the UK has PLENTY of language barriers 

I still get tripped up with certain words....

TBH you'd probably find that Hamm - in Germany - won't have as many language barriers as you expect, particularly if you know the scientific names of what you are looking for.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never had a language barrier at Hamm to be honest, pretty much all the tables have someone on them who speaks English, and everything is labelled by latin name which makes life a lot easier than common names anyway. We've never asked a question in english and not had someone who could answer it, might not be the best english in the world but you don't often get that in the UK either :lol2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'd agree with athravan there is always someone who can roughly string something together. and you know our going to a show where your FAR FAR more likely to get something you want.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

How about I learn to speak German and you take me to hamm (for free) and i will help you out with the language???:lol2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah i'd agree with athravan there is always someone who can roughly string something together. and you know our going to a show where your FAR FAR more likely to get something you want.


 Going to do a show as a vendor and was concerned with the exchange of money and I'm crap at speaking German....its the hardest language to learn.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, you've already learned the second-hardest, and I doubt you'll find many people speaking Mandarin Chinese at Hamm.

As for doing a show as a vendor... well, you'd find it very very hard to get into a UK show if that's the case, because they're typically "club members only, breeders selling their own surplus only". UK law is tetchy about "animal markets" and I don't know if the various clubs would be allowed by the local councils to have one table holder whose stock was entirely imported from another country. Heck, the shows don't allow pet shop licence holders to sell livestock, even if it's their own PERSONAL livestock and not shop stock.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Nah, you've already learned the second-hardest, and I doubt you'll find many people speaking Mandarin Chinese at Hamm.
> 
> As for doing a show as a vendor... well, you'd find it very very hard to get into a UK show if that's the case, because they're typically "club members only, breeders selling their own surplus only". UK law is tetchy about "animal markets" and I don't know if the various clubs would be allowed by the local councils to have one table holder whose stock was entirely imported from another country. Heck, the shows don't allow pet shop licence holders to sell livestock, even if it's their own PERSONAL livestock and not shop stock.


Them maybe I'll have to do a Bob Clark at Heathrow!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh please not another Bob-Clark-at-Heathrow.

I was one of the people that played Pin the Location on the Bob - all while trying to arrange getting a rental car after our driver's car was totaled by a wonderful considerate London driver. At least the snakes were and are worth it!

Now, if you wanted to come up Manchester way... I'm sure you could borrow my garage for your nefarious snake-delivering-to-people-who-preordered services.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Oh please not another Bob-Clark-at-Heathrow.
> 
> I was one of the people that played Pin the Location on the Bob - all while trying to arrange getting a rental car after our driver's car was totaled by a wonderful considerate London driver. At least the snakes were and are worth it!
> 
> Now, if you wanted to come up Manchester way... I'm sure you could borrow my garage for your nefarious snake-delivering-to-people-who-preordered services.


Was planning a trip south, have to think it out more.

Maybe just do a pre sell?

Do chavs buy Royal and Boa morphs? :lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Athravan said:


> They are all pretty tiny to be honest! There won't be any more shows in the UK until June 09.


Gutted!!! I missed them all, i was gonna go to rodbaston, but my lift fell through, I was hoping there would be one this sunday while mrs inky was at lakeside:lol2:


----------

